# Well, I have been dreaming!



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi All,

First post.

I'm 70 years old and have had several layouts (O27, HO, N, HO)over the years, although I had to abandon my last HO layout about 15 years ago. It was along the wall, point to loop, with a peninsula in the 15' x 24' unfinished part of a full basement. Now I'm thinking of building a "dream layout" because I still dream about my model RR even if I don't have one!

Today I'm living in a house with a smaller basement, and have been trying to come up with a plan that will not offend my wife, and be big enough to please me. So I've received the OK to build along the wall of our finished basement rec room. (This leaves the laundry utility room intact.)

I have about 16 feet along one wall, and then there will be an L on each end for the end of the oval. The schematic is a kind of dog bone oval, one reversing track. No more passenger service, and I won't have a yard anymore, but will designate some siding tracks as "interchange" with off-the-layout industries, and where "the big hand" can add or remove rolling stock. I should be able to add about 6 sidings for industrial use. But I really don't want to jam everything possible into this layout. I'd like to keep it modest, and not create a nearly-impossible-to-complete burden. (I've done that before.) It will be for a single (married) operator, and won't have more than one locomotive running at a time (I've done that, too.), so I'm going to stick to DC

Right now I have some left over rolling stock (25 assorted) and a few structures I saved, plus two F7A's, a GP9, I think a GP 38, and I just bought a Bachman 2-8-0, as I'd like to "back up" a bit from my previous time frame and model "mixed, early diesel."

My future layout is only lines on some paper, so it's easy to change a bit, but I'm about ready to start construction.

I was going to have the layout 48"+ H, but as I looked against the wall at the 1x3x48"s I was going to use for legs I realized by the time I add some girders on top, and then some homasote, and then elevate the track in places, that may just add up to too high. I'm 5' 10" and shrinking! So I think I'll cut the 1x3's to 44" and that should be a bit more comfortable for reach etc. Any input on that would be appreciated. 

I still have my Track Planning for Realistic Operation from 40 years ago ($3), as well as, from the same time period, How to Operate Your Model RR, and Railroads You Can Model. 

When it comes time for scenery, I no longer have Westcott's book on zip scenery, but I want to get a more contemporary book with more information on contemporary products. But that's kind of a next-winter project. I need to get the track (83 this time) in place with wiring and ballast, no derailments, and build some structures first, and modify my rolling stock for an earlier time period.

Later, 

Ted


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Dear 5' 10" and shrinking AKA Ted,

I'm 5"10" and still shrinking and I have my around the wall layout at 44" and am pretty comfortable with it. 
My shelves are 24" wide and I wish I had gone to 28 or so, I'd still be able to reach that far with no problems. 
Maybe use a small box for a step. 

I'm doing the same era 1950s and having fun with it.
That geep 38 may have to go.

Lots of new scenery stuff available so many options to use.
Good luck with the new layout. :smilie_daumenpos:

Magic


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

Magic, 

Thanks for the reply and information.

I was really pleased with the variety of stuff available now compared to my last HO shopping 20+ years ago. That's one of the reasons I'd like to "go back" a bit in time: steam locomotives are now much more available, as long as I'm willing to pay about $200. I won't buy that many so that's OK. The GP38 will go onto a display track by my flat screen along with any other rolling stock I still have that won't fit an older era. Although I'm not adverse to shopping online, there is a very good retail store here in Columbus, Ohio, "The Train Station" where I'll do a lot of purchases, along with a hobby shop "Hobbyland" for some other items on occasion. 

For planning purposes I had made my along the wall sections 28", so it looks like that will work! :thumbsup:

Best regards, Ted


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I built my first layout when we lived in Columbus, back when I was in High School (UAHS) in 62! Great hobby, there are so many aspects one can get into. Keeps me busy!


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

I was a student teacher for Mrs Howells (?) teaching American History at UAHS in 1969.

Then I worked at COSI Columbus for 40 years before my retirement.

Later, Ted


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Rule #1: It's your layout.
Rule #2: See rule #1.
If you like that GP38, run it!


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

thanks, flyboy2610. I'll keep the GP38 just in case I want to stop running steam/early diesel for a while. I'd just move the older stuff to the display track by the flat screen. The new layout is definitely smaller than my previous one, so longer consists (13+) with MU diesel would just look weird, to me. That's one thing I'd like about older rolling stock and locomotives like the 2-8-0, smaller locos and "wagons" will fit better on my "dream" layout. But you have a good point about it being my layout: If I decide that it's the modern era, but really "clean coal" has been invented and is now more efficient than diesel fuel, so railroads are going back to steam and smaller locos and consists while the GP38 is still run once in a while until enough steam becomes available again,(just like airlines have small regional jets), that's my imagination, and I could run either or both contemporaneously. Best regards, Ted


----------

